# 1913 old magazine print ad, baker electric vehicles, pleasure cars & trucks!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $12.99*
End Date: Monday Mar-05-2012 7:24:07 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $12.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

